# Internet Browser



## Infanteer (5 Jul 2004)

For some reason, the size and font of this site just changed on my browser and doesn't fit into my screen completely.  Do any of you computer-savvy people know how to restore it?


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Jul 2004)

No, but mine just did the same thing  ....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2004)

Must be the site as mine has changed as well. I thought the_ Boss _ was updating it or something.


----------



## Da_man (5 Jul 2004)

I get that too... its not very pretty  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2004)

Yep, did an upgrade, now some things are broken. Ugh. It looks terrible in IE... I'm trying to figure out what happened...


----------



## Lexi (5 Jul 2004)

Up at the top of your screen where the File tab is ect,
There's one that says, "View"
Click on that, then go down to Text Size.
If you're like me it SHOULD be on Larger.
Put it back down to Smallest or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2004)

Alright, found and fixed. Let me know if anything else looks wrong...


----------



## AlphaCharlie (5 Jul 2004)

Yeah text size is messed... but it seems that the "normal" looking size should be right in the middle of "smallest" and "smaller".....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jul 2004)

I believe it's fixed now... Are folks still seeing the wrong text size?


----------



## Infanteer (5 Jul 2004)

No, my world has returned to normal.... ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Jul 2004)

Is that even possible?? :blotto:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Jul 2004)

Mike,
I _finally_ got around to updating my browser at home to netscape 7.1 and it fixed my scrolling problem. I can at last see the whole post now. No more guessing what people wrote!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Jul 2004)

Glad to hear it!


----------

